# I wish...



## Andrew Green (Nov 4, 2005)

Finish the sentence 

I wish we spent more time training....?

For me, lately it's leg locks, and seeing as I am in charge I'm fixing it


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 4, 2005)

I wish I didn't have to spend eight or nine hours a day working a job so that I could spend my time training and making archaic weaponry.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey! No cheating


----------



## Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

I wish we spent more time training.... sprawling.  I have a mental block when it comes to it.  I am always worried about the person on the bottom and squishing them.


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 4, 2005)

I wish I (we) spent more time training....in BJJ?  I found a school, but it is too far away for me to make it there regularly.  Sorry I head to cheat with the question a little.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 4, 2005)

kama sutra. tee-hee. . .


----------



## Tgace (Nov 4, 2005)

....I were an Oscar Mayer wiener.  

...I had a nice padded training area.


----------



## Sam (Nov 4, 2005)

I wish I had more money so I could take the amount of private lessons a week I want to.

(one a week regular techniques, one a week sparring, one a week working on the 'lost techniques' which I won't be able to learn once the three oldest instructors from my studio retire)

Right now I am doing 2 of the three, and its costing me well over 300 a month.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2005)

...I had a better at-home training space. High ceilings are a must with the sticks.


----------



## Sam (Nov 4, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> High ceilings are a must with the sticks.


 
Ain't that the truth! A very good brown belt who'll be going for black any day now broke one of those long tube lights in our main training room with a staff (the cover to it had already been broken off by another student on another occasion). It was a glass shower. The tale says that poor Mackie had to stand there while they cleaned it up in the middle because there was no safe path to walk off the mat. They sweeped and mopped but I was the only unlucky one who found a missed piece of glass with my foot. Twice, actually. One of them refuses to heal.

Moral of the story;
be careful with big sticks.

*EDIT*
We're raising the ceiling this summer actually now.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 5, 2005)

...I was hoisting something heavy right now.


----------



## Sam (Nov 7, 2005)

Back to the original question:

I wish we spent more time training. In general. I wish the group classes were longer than an hour, and I wish there was sparring on thursdays, fridays and saturdays.

I semi wish we had class on sunday, but I would go, and I mentally know my body needs a break, even if it is only 1 day a week.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 7, 2005)

I wish...

...we had a well run grappling tournament in our city.  I hate driving for hours and hours to compete all the time.

...we had more than 3 competitive female grapplers in the city to train with.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 7, 2005)

...with people in my own weight class.  I spar a lot with children as that's mostly the regular attendees.


----------

